

Encrypted Self Destructing Messages - electic
http://cryptext.me/

======
__Joker
BTW, the links to message are serial number represented by hex. It is pretty
easy to view other message simply by enumerating backwards.

Random ids will be open to everybody, but at least will be little difficult to
brute-force.

------
gregmorton
The fact that you can't see the subject (or the sender) when you receive the
notification can be a problem (is it spam or a friend?). But I really love the
UI.

------
__Joker
If you are the author/developer, can you point to an about page ? or may be
you can explain what encryption you use.

Just thinking about how can I use this.

------
dj-wonk
Interesting. Who made this?

